# Cut comb knife



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

CPfor3 said:


> Has anyone used or know about those cut comb hot knives that are like a big cookie cutter that is the size of a shallow frame that you get hot to cut the cut comb. The only place I have seen it is in a UK discovery video about how honeyis made.



Mann Lake has two sizes.









Comb Cutter - 3 3/4" (9.53 cm) square


Check out the deal on Comb Cutter - 3 3/4" (9.53 cm) square at Mann Lake Bee & Ag Supply




www.mannlakeltd.com


----------



## CPfor3 (Nov 24, 2018)

odfrank said:


> Mann Lake has two sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I should have been more specific. 



 in this YouTube video at the three minute mark is what I'm talking about.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have used them. My experience is that they often smash it too much. I prefer to use the "cookie cutter" to just mark the space and then use a good sharp knife to cut it.


----------



## CPfor3 (Nov 24, 2018)

Michael Bush said:


> I have used them. My experience is that they often smash it too much. I prefer to use the "cookie cutter" to just mark the space and then use a good sharp knife to cut it.


Ahh yeah I see how that could be the case. I do it the same way you do. I am just curious if there is anything more efficient out there. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If you want to see if you can get the cookie cutter version to work, try freezing the comb honey and sharpening the cutter.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Keep sitting the cookie cutter in hot water, it will help to cut through the wax.

I cut comb honey out of shallows. I measured and marked the frames with a black sharpie and cut the chunks out with a serrated steak knife. Works very well for me.
Black marks for chunks that fit wide mouth quarts and red marks that fit wide mouth pints.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I am reminded of the old-fashioned way that clothes were ironed before we had irons that plugged in. A couple of the cookie cutters kept on a hot plate ought to do just fine if you rotate them out.
And yes, I still have one of those irons and it's trivet, but it is more for decoration, now.


----------

